# [JSP] CSS & Image Pfad



## clemson (27. Jul 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgende Problemstellung: Ich möchte in meinen JSP Seiten eine CSS Datei festlegen. Der Pfad zu dieser CSS soll nicht direkt angegeben werden, sondern über eine Variable (entweder in der ApplicationResources.properties oder wie auch immer man das realisiert). Ich möchte nämlich, bei Änderung des Speicherorts bzw. Dateinamens einer CSS, nicht in jeder JSP Seite, den Pfad aktualisieren, sondern eben nur in dieser einen Einstellung...

Ich habe allerdings keinen Plan, wie ich das realisieren könnte...

Vielleicht wisst ihr, welches Tag der TagLib struts-html es ermöglicht, eine CSS Datei über eine Variable einzubinden...


----------



## clemson (27. Jul 2005)

Habe eine Möglichkeit gefunden, die CSS über ein ActionForward einzubinden.


```
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="<html:rewrite forward='baseStyle' />" >
```

mit dem entsprechenden eintrag in der struts-config.xml


```
<action path="/css/style.css" name="baseStyle" />
```


diese lösung erscheint mir aber nicht sehr optimal.. Kennt ihr eine Möglichkeit, wie ich das ganze über eine properties Datei realisieren könnte, ohne, dass ich eine ForwardAction definieren muss...


----------



## bronks (27. Jul 2005)

Wenn Du es ganz gemütlich haben willst, dann schreib einen Text in die "ApplicationResources.properties" und gib das in der JSP mit <bean:message ... > aus.


----------



## clemson (28. Jul 2005)

und in dieser datei gebe ich dann den absoluten pfad zur css an, oder?


----------



## bronks (28. Jul 2005)

clemson hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und in dieser datei gebe ich dann den absoluten pfad zur css an, oder?


Ja, wäre meine Empfehlung. Schau Dir dazu die Beispielapps an, die bei Struts dabei sind. z.B. in der "struts-mailreader.war"


----------



## clemson (28. Jul 2005)

okey, danke erstmals...


----------



## clemson (28. Jul 2005)

Nächste Frage: Wie gehe ich bei Bildern vor? Ich hätte auch diese gerne getrennt von der JSP Datei angegeben...

Hier könnte ich auch den absoluten Pfad angeben - gibt es allerdings eine bessere Möglichkeit??


----------



## clemson (31. Aug 2005)

ich hab jetzt rausgefunden, wie das mit den bildern geht..

ich verwende das <html:img> tag.


```
<html:img srcKey="image.delete" titleKey="title.delet" bundle="images"/>
```

und im message-ressource-bundle "images" stehen die beiden einträge:

```
image.dele=images/delete.gif
title.delete=löschen
```

der pfad images/delete.gif beschreibt den pfad zum image vom root-verzeichnis aus gesehen...

mittels des attributs titleKey des img-tags kann man den infotext angeben, welcher nach 1 Sekunde beim Bild angezeigt werden soll


----------

